# The tool I could not do without



## Wickate (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the review! I'm always looking for something to use my coupons for at Harbor Freight and this might be up my alley. I just hope the new versions they carry are similar to the older version you use. Regardless, I'll use it so little that I'd bet it lasts just fine for me. HF fills that niche nicely in my toolbox.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 5, 2013)

$14.99 with the super coupon.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

I use an oscillating multi tool a lot. My advise to anyone is to spend a few dollars more, and get the variable speed model: it does make a difference.


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Bought one two years ago while replacing sofit and facia on my house. Still going strong. Well worth the money. Can't imagine why I would need the variable speed model. Just something else to break.


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

I always wondered about the usefulness of these… For $14.99.. well I'm gonna get one.
Thanks for the review..


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

It is much more than a sander. A jamb saw, laminate trimmer, linoleum scraper, tubing cutter… I could go on. I have a Bosch, but in theory they are the same tool. Great tool.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes,this tool with the accessories does many , many things


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

You don't really need the variable speed until you really need the variable speed. There are some sanding jobs - and cutting, too - where the slower speed does a better job.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review Bert
They are a great type of tool ,I have the original Fein and it does many operations other tools can't.
I think you might be a little off as to how long you've had yours The Fein's muti tool's patent ran out towards the end of 2009,no one made them except Fein up to that point.

http://www.finehomebuilding.com/item/9449/fein-multimaster-patent-has-expiredcompetitors-on-the-move


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Jim,I have been married for the second time for close to 9 years, my wife bought me this toll soon after (may one or two years)we were married to remold our house.
So I think that 6 years in the ballpark.
As far as I know HF was the first copy cat on the market, but I could be wrong


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

I think the first copy-cat was the Rockwell Sonicrafter (which I have: great tool). I can't be certain of that, but it seem like the Sonicrafter was the go-to multi-tool for those like me who couldn't afford the Fein.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been wrong before Bert,but I thought Harbor freight was last to come out with them after Bosch and Porter cable.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Jim,I think that HF was first but I do not know for sure


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Just in case you need blades and accessories for it:

http://multifitblades.com/chicago-electric-multi-function-power-tool-blades.html


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Grizzly's blades for these are half the cost (or less) compared to anybody else's blades (including HF). They have a "Japanese style" blade (coarse teeth, supposedly for hardwoods) that is very impressive. Cuts fast, and stays sharp. They are universal blades, able to fit many brands.


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

I bought the exact same one a couple years ago. I have used it quite a bit and still going strong! It pretty much paid for itself even if it kicks the bucket now.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the variable speed model now for a little over a year and it seems to work as well as my friends Fein. It may not be as well made but I don't use it everyday so I think it will last , and as others have said here before get your blades from someone other than HF as most of thier blades for any tool as not to good to say the least. It does work very well for detail sanding and plunge cuts as well as trim cutting in tight spots.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Don't work it too hard. I went through 2 in a day cutting holes for receptacle boxes at work.

A ryobi oscillating tool I bought in a set with a ryobi dremel tool is a mainstay in my work truck, and my shop. I actually bought 2 sets for 25$ a piece on clearance. Went back to get the 3rd and last and someone beat me to it.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

" Don't work it too hard. I went through 2 in a day cutting holes for receptacle boxes at work."

I abused mine and it still works strong after several years.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

I, too, have abused the holy living heck out of my variable speed one and, although it gets hot, it's still going strong (and loud). I expect it to die every time I turn it on, but no, it keeps on chugging along.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

While I'm a fan of Harbor Freight, I stay away from anything Chicago Electric based on past experience. I'll have to rethink that in the case of this multi-tool. Thanks for the review and recommendation, Bert!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I used mine recently on two different jobs. Each time, I cut away the base molding along two walls so I could install cabinets. A little painters tape and some careful measuring and I got good straight clean cuts. And the best part is I didn't have to remove, cut and replace the base molding.


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

I bought the original Fein, early adopter guilt for the big bucks it cost. Wondered about it, but have used it frequently. The bigest job - removing weathered siding. There have been times I wished I could slow it down to finesse a cut or avoid burn marks.


----------



## Keyser_Soze (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh man, this tool is super useful, but hilarity (or non-hilarity) can ensue if you're not careful. My little brother bought one (non-VS, so 100% speed) and he was cutting one of the engine-stops off his motorcycle with a cutting attachment. He pushed down too hard, bent the spindle, and that little bastard started helicoptering with him DIVING out of the way screaming 'GREEAAAAAHHHHHHH'. This was almost as funny as someone taping the trigger of a handheld belt sander to 'on' when some poor schmoe plugs it in. It was a good learning experience for him, and I had to clean up the beer that I'd spit all over what I was working on. Luckily, no injuries.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

You are welcome mark.
I had good luck with the few Chicago Electric products I bought.


----------



## todd1962 (Oct 23, 2013)

Mine has worked great for a couple of years and when I use it I abuse it. I've gone through several blades with it. I haven't used it to sand but I've used it to cut wood, metal, and tile. It's loud as crap so I wear hearing protection.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

The light duty one have a very short work life. I would not buy a Genesis Brand one again or the Dremel version. I currently have a 3.0 amp Bosch and a cordless Dewalt. I grab the cordless more frequently than the corded.


----------



## Holt (Mar 15, 2011)

If you foresee using these a great deal, scrape up several coupons, buy two, and get the replacement warranty. The you always have a spare when one bites the dust. However top be fair, I've got two of these and one of the variable speed units and the only problem I've had is the wire on pone motor brush broke. Unit comes with a spare set of brushes, so even that didn't stop the unit for long. I think the best reason to get the variable speed unit is you move up to the same oscillations per minute as the Fein


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Used mine today and as always a great tool for those odd cuts. Cheap in price but after a few years use you have more than got your money out of it.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I fully agree.


----------

